# Southern California group?



## ticktockLA (Aug 29, 2013)

Hi. I am in the southern California area. Has anyone tried a group here? I would prefer a female group for now. Any information, thanks in advance.


----------



## coffeeandflowers (Mar 2, 2013)

There have been meetups organized by members in the LA area.

Here is the thread http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f15/official-los-angeles-orange-county-ca-thread-585650/

An all female group would be interesting. I'd be up for that 

Welcome to the forum btw


----------



## ticktockLA (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks. I went to the thread and then already I think how will I make myself go, what will they think of me, on and on...I'll see.


----------



## coffeeandflowers (Mar 2, 2013)

That is pretty normal, even for _normal_ people


----------

